# Operating Systems > Unix/Linux What steps to take?

## blenda

The operating system I have is UNIX. Can someone give me the tips or steps I have to take when my file system get filled up with too many files.

----------


## joel

The first and the foremost step is to creafully look for unwanted files and remove them. In fact being a multiuser operating system like UNIX administrator can send messages to everyone to remove unwanted files. Then administrator can take backup of very essential files or store them in secondary devices like tapes and remove them.

----------

